# Traxxas Stampede VXL vs Ruster VXL



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

I am getting into 1/10 scale! I was at an ATV show today, and they had a RC track going! They were running 1/10 scale, and I decided it was for me! I am deciding between a Traxxas Stampede or the Rustler, both VXL. I will mostly be bashing, but would like to do some big jumps, and speed runs on road. I will be doing some off road dirt running, but mostly grass and straight up flat dirt. I have heard Traxxas is durable and a nice truck with many hop-ups. What do you guys think? They are both the same price and same electronics. If you guys also have any other cars that are roughly 350$ or less, let me know! I am looking for durability and versatility. I will be running on snow in the winters, and on everything I listed earlier. There aren't many tacks where I live, so I will not be racing much. I would like the 2.4 GHz radio, with a RTR brushless setup. I own a 18 MT, and I have a brushless setup in it. I have had it for about 2 years now, and I really like the way it handles with the 4 wheel drive, but talking to the guys at the ATV show, I want to try 2 wheel drive. I want to stick with electric as I do not like all the maintenance in Nitro. I am sure 1/10 is roughly the same as 1/18 just bigger, but if there is any advice you guys have, I would appreciate it. I am looking to buy new as well.

From what I see, the Stampede would be a good basher, and good for jumping, but the Rustler is good speed for road runs, if I switch the tires out. But road runs I mean city streets and blacktop, not road racing. Let me know if I am wrong, and which you think will be better for what I am looking to do!

Thanks!
RC :wave:


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

I think your on the right track Stampede is good for bashing. It has a high center of gravity so the minute it gets traction on a high grip surface it will flip.I had a set of Street Hawgs on my rusty when I first bought it. They worked well. I think the rusty will give you a few more options.


----------



## bashslash (Dec 19, 2009)

i have both trucks and when its time to play i grab the stampede its good on road runs just put a wheelie bar and a 3s lipo in it and hang on the rustloer is fun just limited on where u can run it if u want change the body post on the body post to help with the high center of gravity


----------



## Tyriddler (Jan 21, 2010)

bashslash said:


> i have both trucks and when its time to play i grab the stampede its good on road runs just put a wheelie bar and a 3s lipo in it and hang on the rustloer is fun just limited on where u can run it if u want change the body post on the body post to help with the high center of gravity


+1 great truck lots of fun


----------



## steel sledge (Nov 9, 2009)

I say go with a slash and strap a velineon in it. Great truck for bashing or racing, and a more capable racer than the rustler or stampede. Parts support for all Traxxas is great, so no worries there. You should be able to find one on here fairly cheap, and maybe one with a brushless in it!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the Stampede myself..


----------



## Rckid15 (May 11, 2010)

I had a friend who has one and its always broken. He didn't know squat about ntro RC or RC in general. He trashed it and left it outside dirty! Treat it right and it will return the favor.(take care of it and you wont have a broken truck.)
Let me know if you need any help. I have broken in 37 nitro engines in. mostly for friends though, only 19 of them were mine. I have to many trucks.


----------



## JJohnston (Apr 26, 2009)

steel sledge said:


> I say go with a slash and strap a velineon in it. Great truck for bashing or racing, and a more capable racer than the rustler or stampede. Parts support for all Traxxas is great, so no worries there. You should be able to find one on here fairly cheap, and maybe one with a brushless in it!


+1 

Its a great racer and the best all around basher made. Very Very durable 
and has a 4wd brushless model with 2.4 ghz radio that kicks but!!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

steel sledge said:


> I say go with a slash and strap a velineon in it. Great truck for bashing or racing, and a more capable racer than the rustler or stampede. Parts support for all Traxxas is great, so no worries there. You should be able to find one on here fairly cheap, and maybe one with a brushless in it!


yep, what he said!!!! that way if you do ever decide to race, you will always find a track that has SC class!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

steel sledge said:


> I say go with a slash and strap a velineon in it. Great truck for bashing or racing, and a more capable racer than the rustler or stampede. Parts support for all Traxxas is great, so no worries there. You should be able to find one on here fairly cheap, and maybe one with a brushless in it!


I couldn't agree more. The Slash is head and shoulders over both the Rustler and Stampede. The others are good trucks.. but for racing or running for fun the Slash has them beat by a mile.


----------



## Worm210 (May 30, 2010)

Ok...so most of you guys agree on the slash...new questions...2wd, 4wd? Electric or nitro?


----------

